# my wife says its over divorce



## larryr (Dec 25, 2011)

my wife and I have been married for 6yrs and have daughter 5yr old.we started having some problem about 7month ago,she said she was going to get help like counseling I was busy working and did think she was serious,she quit her job and decided to stay home to have more time with the child no problem I make more than enough money and paid her a salary weekly.she didn't want to get transport for our daughter to and from school so I had to do it all.drop her to school open my business pick up for school drop her home and go back to work all in traffic.started losing money and lash out verbally but she said nothing.I said sorry to many time I was hurting and could not stop what was happening,she had enough i begged and begged gave her shopping spree after shopping spree just to make up.I love her all she could say is thats not how you treat someone you love.God that drove me crazy is it to late whats going on ,I taught she was seeing someone and started checking her phone made things worse she gave me the phone I gave it back what to do she start to hate me.she said I will do everything just to make you happy more worst .she said we need space I going to my parents for a week I said go back to work if you bored at home she agreed.the first day she started I went and drink so I could not drive and verbally abused her ,my father dropped her and my daughter to her parents,she took out a protection order on me verbally abusive .on Monday I was crushed ,she came and look for me the 2day after I cried begged she said we going counseling and that it ok baby any for you.almost everyday we met I taking her around begging all she want is the counseling for me that it,went to court next week judge order the counseling we went twice but were not able to get the sections start because of some mix up with the papers.Things started getting worse and worse her sister is alway in the middle of us came home took some clothe twice ,I told her I was going to file for custody she started crying I coming home I said stay and cool your head.I stop eating sleeping working don't care about nothing madness pure madness.went back to court judge order me to stay away for a month,how could i stay away for the only 2 thing i love so much,I called to talk to daughter tried to talk to her the worst she hates me that it OK,she had her family to support her,my sister and father mom are there for me they talk to her but nothing I give up and stop calling .I had my daughter on Christmas day to my surprise she kissed me twice then got mad again i say i never arguing with you again .OK took my daughter to my family for the day went i got back .we sat and talk for about an hour for the first time i was getting somewhere mostly she saying I not going to change and i saying I not giving up on us so easy .she started back to work and is not going counseling again who cares once we talking that good enough for me so do i give her a divorce or not


----------



## larryr (Dec 25, 2011)

to divorce or not


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If you are in the USA you have no choice if she wants a divorce, she will get one. She has the right to get a divorce is that's what she wants.

You can file for custody of your children, but you will not get 100% custody. The best you are likely to get is 50/50 custody. She is the mother of your children. they need both of you.

It sounds like you have not been very nice to your wife. This is what happens when a person is treated poorly.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

There seems to be a lot of bad here, and I don't in your telling the full story here, nor do I think your wife is telling you the full story.

Why was she getting counseling in the beginning before she quit her job. Does she have depression? 

Before she quit working, how was the relationship? How where you?


----------



## maggot brain (Nov 28, 2010)

Lawyer up, Larry.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Stop begging!
We all screw up and talk is cheap. Actions speak louder then words so start showing som confidence and if she wants a divorce then let her do the heavy lifting to file. In the mean time show your women a confident man that can move on with or with out her.

Trust me, in your case you need to start looking as attractive as possible and your begging is pushing her further away. Chicks like confident men. Go out and work on your self, it will be up to her to see these positive changes and pull the divorce papers.

Do the things you need to do, like go to anger management, and other counselling session, and do them for your self not for her. Take care of your health and exercise. Take action in fixing your self then you can fix your marriage.

Begging does not work, ask any one!


----------

